# can I stop meds for a while if I'm trying to get pregnant?



## 20831 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have Barrett's esophagus and have to take meds to control acid reflux. Right now we plan to have a baby so I want to stop meds for a while. Will stopping meds make my Barrett esophagus worse or it doesn't matter for a 10-month period?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on your situation. Some woman get worsening heart burn during pregnancy because of how the growing baby pushes on things.I would discuss this with your doctors. There may be medications that are low enough risk that depending on how bad your Barretts is you may need. It may be you should be on different meds if you are getting pregnant. This is the sort of risk/benefit thing you need to talk over with the doctor.While the "ideal" is no medication of any kind what-so-ever for any reason, most pregnant woman need some medication of some kind during their pregnancy.K.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

My doctor (internal medicine) just had her baby and she took Tums when needed for heartburn during her pregnancy. She said that she didn't want to take a PPI or H2 blocker then because the acid blockers wouldn't let her absorb the calcium she needed for the baby and for herself. It's a good idea to check with your doctor for the best way to go with this.


----------

